

Cloud Printing and Shipping Service Lob (YC S13) Raises $7M Series A - pkinsel
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/08/lob-series-a/?ncid=twittersocialshare

======
timthorn
Does Lob have a specific differentiator compared to other API-enabled print
fulfillment houses? It seems to be a fairly well served market (at least in
the UK) so I'm slightly surprised to see a fresh YC team on the case.

------
HarrietJones
Pricing for the UK seems kind of expensive.

Letter sending is often touted as being one of those things that's actually a
lot more expensive than you think it is, and I think Lob are leveraging that
common "wisdom". I don't really believe the Total Costs that are touted
($15.00 to send a letter), but it's interesting thinking how much this could
therefore save.

I think there's also a huge potential here to partner with Mail Scanning
Services. If I can charge you $1.60 to send a physical letter, and a mail
scanning service can charge the same to receive said physical letter - then
we're both in a position to cut out the middle man and essentially charge you
$3.00 to send and receive an email.

That's a frighteningly efficient way of making money.

~~~
nmjohn
I'm not sure if they do this or not, I don't think they do, but your post made
me consider something else.

When I, in the US, want to send a letter to Europe, or China, or wherever, do
they print and mail it in the US or in those countries?

For certain types of mail, they could take the entire hassle (time + money) of
international postage and just send the letter electronically to the
destination country, where it would be printed and mailed locally.

~~~
outericky
I would assume as they expand internationally, they will send jobs to the
"print shop" nearest the destination to minimize time and cost.

------
frankdenbow
Great service, have used them in the past for postcards and will integrate
again in the future. Congrats!

~~~
joeroot
Echo this, they went out of their way to come through for us in an emergency.
Fantastic service.

~~~
harryzhang
Thanks for the note guys. Anything for our valuable customers.

------
outericky
We've used Lob for various printing needs from postcards to stand up banners
(excellent btw) for trade shows; and plan to continue using them as needs
arise. The turnaround time has always been quick.

------
aefeuer
We at Panorama are (yet another) happy Lob customer, so this is great news!

Congrats, guys, from the whole team here!

